# Sapphire HD7770 Fan replacement



## Waka (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello Guys,

Recently my display started to turn off abruptly or show vertical lines with bright monochrome screen. i tried reinstalling the gpu driver but the same scenario went on time and again. I noticed my GPU fan was not rotating at optimum speed and as per many forums overheating could've been a reason due to faulty cooling fan. I tired cleaning up the heat sink for any dust as well as fan connectors but faced same issue again. Finally i tried dissembling the fan to check for any hindrance within the motor(Stupid me!!). I tried to remove the motor from casing forcefully and in process ripped off some plastic casing and damaged the fan permanently. I was under the impression that I could find such fan at the market whenever I wanted but now I am facing trouble as any fans with similar configuration are close to impossible to find. Since I live in mumbai I tried ATI service center in Lamington Road but to my horror the guy said It would take 4 months(That lying SOB) to get a replacement fan or repair the original one. 

A. Can some of the fellow forum users guide me to any store or online shop for fans with similar specs. 
B. Also I am now thinking of installing any cpu cooling or similar fan which I can get from the scrap store and use zip ties to fix it to heat sink as a last resort, Is this a good idea(I mean would it still lead to overheating since the GPU already has a massive heat sink IMO and any fan with speed around 1000-1200 rpm should do fine)??
C. If some one has any contacts for a sensible person within the ATI service center please share as the conduct of the ATI emloyee was dubious. If there is a chance of a replacement by ATI it would be the best solution and I am willing to fork out the cash required for genuine part since my card is out of warranty.

The specs as per the backside sticker of the fan are as follows(images attached for reference):
1. Rotek fans(made in china)
2. 2 Pin.
3. 12V
4. 0.35A
5. Fan dimensions are around 75-80mm in diameter.





- - - Updated - - -

Some respite finally......got a cheap replacement for 50 bucks after  scourging through every lane in lamington road and lohar chawl.....has same dimensions pin configuration and mouting holes. Only problem is the eletrical specs.....Original was 12V 0.35A while this is 12V 0.28A. But I beleive this should work fine as a short term solution.....any other long term suggestions are welcome guys.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 22, 2016)

I guess the new fan is slightly slow-speed than the original. just keep an eye on the temperatures.

for your solution *B*, zip ties directly over the heat-sink, the plastic zip tags may(?) melt I think.
you are left with the surrounding plastic, (same like my Sapphire r7 250x), tie the fan to that but it'll be a tad louder if the rpm is high,
try to hook it up the existing fan connector(cut off the old broken fan connector and reuse and join to that wire), 
so that temp-controlled-fan works


----------



## Waka (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for the response brother.

You mentioned to monitor the GPU temperature....is there any software for the same or I need some external temperature monitoring items. Also typically what range is considered safe for GPU temperatures.

Also is it necessary to mount the fan directly over the heat sink. as far as I understand the air movement will remain same even if there is some space between the fan and the sink. Any performance impact should be minimal. I have actually mouted the new fan using zip ties over the existing fan casing so there is around 1cm gap between fan and the heatsink thus avoiding any direct contact between the heatsink and the zip ties to avoid melting.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 23, 2016)

You can check GPU temp by Desktop-> (Right-Click) -> AMD Radeon Settings

Gaming tab - > Global Settings - > Global Overdrive..you can control GPU fan speed from it too.

Yes the current setup is fine, look good. How is the fan powered?

70-75C under heavy load if fine I think!

PS: I too used to get some random screen glitches during normal usage. after re-seating / installing few times the card it is fine now...
GPU fan sometimes turns off(when the screen is off and spins at regular intervals, like a fast spin, 5 seconds gap...again fast spin..
I'm not sure if this is a bug. Didn't notice it again. maybe a driver issue.

use can use SpeedFan / many other free utilities for monitoring / logging temperature.


----------

